# Supermodel Shrimp



## lothlin (Sep 10, 2014)

Normally my amano shrimp spend most of their time hiding in the plants where I can't see them, but this guy decided to pose for some pictures today.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

He looks so coy!


----------



## raym (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice picture.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

I rarely see my Amanos, so i take as much pictures when i can too lol


----------



## hammor (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ashurjames (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice, I like it legs


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Great shot!


----------

